# A definate oopsy



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Physics 101. You've loaded your dresser to capacity. The drawers are BURSTING after you have stuffed them with every article of clothing you can possibly fit. You have also, for some inscrutable reason, moved the dresser away from the wall. What happens if a cat, not overly heavy is prospecting for treats, says 'carpe diem, gauges the distance, and HOPS?

I caught the dresser robin's smart, he was on the other side of the room BEFORE it crashed!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, man! I am glad neither you or Robin got hurt!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

For a minute there I thought you were going to elaborate something complicated and scientific, lol. But I'm glad Robin was wise enough to high tail it out of the way! Sure hope you and your dresser survived the crash, too! Must've been quite heavy with all your clothing stuffed inside!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Manufacturers make dressers not as deep as they used to, and taller. When they get overloaded they fall over. Try rearranging your stuff to put the heavier things in the bottom drawers. I'm glad all is well!! 

When I brought Polly home last night after spaying I put the carrier on a waist high platform of the cat tree in the foster room and took her out. I promptly forgot about it when I turned around to put Polly in a cage and one of older foster kittens climbed on top of the carrier and it immediately toppled with a loud CRASH! Luckily no one was underneath and kitten jumped to safety! Bad momma for being inattentive!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad you are both OK. I actually have nightmares about this very thing. My teenage daughter is forever leaving her drawers open, with clothes spilling out of them and I'm always worrying about a kitty jumping up there. It is a pretty huge dresser, so hopefully it won't tip, but I do worry about it. Glad you are OK!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

p.s.....
thrift shops could probably use all those extra clothes!! jus sayin........ =D


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my. Since I know you are both okay, and there was no harm done, I must say I find this rather funny. There's nothing like a hilarious cat-knocking-stuff-over story. Pretty much any story where a kitty causes trouble is funny to me. Too bad you didn't get it on video. Lol


----------

